# Catfish breeding setup



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

What is an ideal setup for the breeding of banjo/channel cats?
As in tank size, parameters, and stuff like that.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yay!! Your going to breed them! I hope all goes well


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ringo said:


> What is an ideal setup for the breeding of banjo/channel cats?
> As in tank size, parameters, and stuff like that.


Have they ever been bred in captivity???


----------

